# gippsland water dragon



## rockman (Jan 20, 2004)

hi , just wondering if anyone knew the life span of water dragons ? i looking at buying one at the moment , but it has a bit of age about it ! its supposed to be hand tame , will that change with new owners ? food and climate ! are they to old to consider changing ? i know i hate change at my age !! ha ha , any help would be great , thanks .


----------



## FrOnToSa_FrEaK (Jan 20, 2004)

Sorry to hijack your thread but I have a question to ask.
I just went and looked at a guys pit and he keeps eastern waterdragons and Gippsland water dragons together and says they wont interbreed. Is this true? 

I imagine they would infact cross breed but I would like to hear other peoples comments.


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 20, 2004)

I can't see any reason for them *NOT* to cross breed. Unless it is a huge pit he will end up with one dominate male who will have the "rights" to all females.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 20, 2004)

Water dragons can easily live 20 years but in my experience they don't take well to change, my older males 8+ years forget who i am after every Xmas holiday(but then again i usually can't remember who i am after a holiday :lol:


----------



## rockman (Jan 20, 2004)

i wasn't looking at housing gippsland and eastern together , i am looking at having the gippsland in a very large outside pit , by themselves . just looking for a bit of advice , not knowing myself , from previous keepers with more experience , than myself . thank u


----------



## marc (Jan 20, 2004)

I have a female gippie she is 15 years and still dropping 20+ eggs a year, it is believed that they my live as long as 30 years.


----------



## rockman (Jan 21, 2004)

thank u marc , like i said , just asking for advice , so i can do the right thing by the dragon , i think i might buy him and try looking around for a mate for him , so he can grow old disgracefully !! something a bit younger to make him feel young again


----------



## junglesrus (Jan 21, 2004)

I currently keep 5 adult gippslands in an outdoor pit,
My oldest male was around 25 before i gave him to a mate as the new blue phase male was domonating him.

There is no reason that they would not x-breed, i have seen many for sale,
The is an advert for sale on the herp trader, that reads male gippsland with red throat this is common with eastern water dragons,
My gippsland males both had yellow/gold throats.

X-breeds often show the black lines across the eye and the red throat.


----------



## sobrien (Jan 21, 2004)

hey Jungle, got any pics of them?  I need some ideas on how to house them outside. I wasn't to sure how to go about housing them outside as I thought a pit would be too dangerous as we have many cats around etc.
Simon


----------



## rockman (Jan 21, 2004)

jungle , you wouldn't have a girlfriend gippie , for a my male at all would you ? it would make an old dragon happy !! let me know if you could , or if anyone else has a female gippsland dragon for sale , please contact me , thanks


----------



## junglesrus (Jan 21, 2004)

Sorry, no spare females,heaps of hatchlings 60 avaialble from 2 different clutches.

Will get some pictures of the pit,it is only 2.4mtr x 2.4 mtr

regards

Darin


----------



## sobrien (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks Darin


----------



## insectovor (Jan 21, 2004)

Rockman, all the info I have found on age in waterdragons tell that providing good living conditions they live at least 15-20 years..
good luck with the boy..


----------



## rockman (Jan 21, 2004)

thanks for the info !


----------

